# skirts on 63 impala



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

want to put skirts on my 63 impala will 13X7 work wire wheels.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@May 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20478212
> *want to put skirts on my 63 impala will 13X7 work wire wheels.
> *


If you are going with chinas you need 13x5.5 or 14x6.. if you want 13x7's all around hit up me (Envious Touch) or JD 

The following styles have a high enough offset to clear skirts: Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight lace, Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross lace, and our Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 3 2011, 06:19 PM~20478352
> *If you are going with chinas you need 13x5.5 or 14x6.. if you want 13x7's all around hit up me (Envious Touch) or JD
> 
> The following styles have a high enough offset to clear skirts: Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight lace, Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross lace, and our Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:
> *


if i put 13x7 on front and 13x5.5 on the back will you be able to tell a difference if so a little or a lot thank you


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 3 2011, 06:19 PM~20478352
> *If you are going with chinas you need 13x5.5 or 14x6.. if you want 13x7's all around hit up me (Envious Touch) or JD
> 
> The following styles have a high enough offset to clear skirts: Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight lace, Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross lace, and our Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:
> *


Does that include those of us that have disc brakes in the back?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@May 3 2011, 06:34 PM~20478499
> *if i put 13x7 on front and 13x5.5 on the back will you be able to tell a difference if so a little or a lot thank you
> *


14x7's in the front and 14x6's in the back is not that noticable.. 13x7's in the front and 13x5.5's in the back is very noticable.


I'll get you a pic of 13x7 outers side by side with 13x5.5 outers tomorrow so you can see.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 3 2011, 06:40 PM~20478559
> *Does that include those of us that have disc brakes in the back?
> *


Depends on kit, some cheaper kits may be a problem while higher end kits dont adjust track width much. Let me know what you are dealing with when ordering because I can adjust the offset when building the wheels a little to give even more clearance than a Dayton 13x7 or 14x7 :yes:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20481333
> *Depends on kit, some cheaper kits may be a problem while higher end kits dont adjust track width much. Let me know what you are dealing with when ordering because I can adjust the offset when building the wheels a little to give even more clearance than a Dayton 13x7 or 14x7 :yes:
> *


I've got the zero offset lowrider kit from ABS.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 11:28 AM~20483099
> *I've got the zero offset lowrider kit from ABS.
> *


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

anybody have pics of the 5.5 13" offset with skirts??


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 3 2011, 08:19 PM~20478352
> *If you are going with chinas you need 13x5.5 or 14x6.. if you want 13x7's all around hit up me (Envious Touch) or JD
> 
> The following styles have a high enough offset to clear skirts: Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight lace, Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross lace, and our Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:
> *



D's.....Z's.....now E's ? WTF are these envious wheels you talkin about ? You make wheels too ?

I didn't see 72's on the website in your sig


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 20 2011, 01:35 AM~19646114
> *PLEASE READ THIS!!!
> 
> Many of you that have been on Lay It Low for a while know me not only by my screen/shop name Envious Touch but by my real name Nicky. For those of you that are new or don't know my full story, I been a member of Lay It Low since 2003. I started off on Lay It Low by selling china wire wheels, Aircraft Hydraulic parts,  and our own line of Custom Built Hydraulic equipment made here in the U.S.A. Little by little I started making Wire Wheels here in the U.S.A. and adding different spoke counts and lace patterns like our 100-Spoke Double Cross, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@May 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20478212
> *want to put skirts on my 63 impala will 13X7 work wire wheels.
> *


13x10;s will work... LOL just fucking with you


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 3 2011, 06:19 PM~20478352
> *If you are going with chinas you need 13x5.5 or 14x6.. if you want 13x7's all around hit up me (Envious Touch) or JD
> 
> The following styles have a high enough offset to clear skirts: Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight lace, Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross lace, and our Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:
> *


how much for a set of 13x7 100-spoke straight lace shipped to 93291 thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

niccas need to stop being afraid to shorten the rear end or run a versailles rear end.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to properly answer the question of topic. you NEED 13x7 wheels behind those skirts. no other size is going to give you the look you REALLY want.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 10:48 AM~20507724
> *niccas need to stop being afraid to shorten the rear end or run a versailles rear end.
> *


Oh I'm not afraid...just made the mistake of chroming the rear end already. :angry: Otherwise it would already be at the shop getting shortened. Now I either gotta figure out a way to make it work, or pay to rechrome the damn thing. 
I guess that just makes me stupid. But definitely NOT afraid.  I actually wish I would have jumped on that rear that you were selling. If I knew I was gonna have this issue, I would have jumped on that thing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 8 2011, 02:15 PM~20508688
> *Oh I'm not afraid...just made the mistake of chroming the rear end already.  :angry: Otherwise it would already be at the shop getting shortened. Now I either gotta figure out a way to make it work, or pay to rechrome the damn thing.
> I guess that just makes me stupid. But definitely NOT afraid.   I actually wish I would have jumped on that rear that you were selling. If I knew I was gonna have this issue, I would have jumped on that thing.
> *


best bet is to sell the rear end thats chromed...and put that money towards the new one..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got a versailles with impala mounts on it already :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+May 3 2011, 06:19 PM~20478352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100-Spoke Straight Lace will not work... only the ones above in *BOLD PURPLE* will work :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 4 2011, 10:28 AM~20483099
> *I've got the zero offset lowrider kit from ABS.
> *


If its truly a zero offset change from stock then you will have no problems with our 13x7 or 14x7 Reverse sheels


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss+May 8 2011, 03:15 PM~20508688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there you have it, and he can chrome it for u :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 07:19 AM~20520988
> *its all gravy, we live and learn
> very true. I iknow a few guys including one in our chapter that refuses to run skirts  :0  he just wants a chrome stock rear end.
> there you have it, and he can chrome it for u :cheesy:
> *


you know it i chromed his first one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Just as the topic states lincoln versailles disc brake rear end will work with 13's and skirts. Has upper and lower mount welded on for impalas. No rotors and probably a couple bolts missing but aside from that its complete. Rotors are like 55.00 a pair new. 1000.00 obo will pallet ship at owners expense. Located in Los Angeles


----------



## Acuna63 (Mar 13, 2016)

Will bolt ons fit a 63 impala and allow me to put skirts on it without modifying the rear end ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Size? Standard? Reverse? Is the car lifted ?


----------

